# Need some help for newborn



## shellgoats (Jan 16, 2020)

Baby girl was born Saturday. Could hear rattles and breathing rapidly. So I held upside down and rubbed. Sunday no better want and got penicillin and b complex (couldn't find tylan) gave two doses yesterday and one this am. Eating good she is not as active as hew smaller twin sister. Just stands and pants. Any suggestions?


----------



## shellgoats (Jan 16, 2020)

Here is a pic of her.


----------



## shellgoats (Jan 16, 2020)

one more. she is super cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Shot of Banamine. The dose is 1cc per 100 lbs so it is a very small dose. Helps with inflammation.


----------



## shellgoats (Jan 16, 2020)

I will get some today. Thanks!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

She is super cute!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Do take her temp and weigh her daily - to make sure the pen is working for her and that her temp is normal and she is nursing and gaining. If she is not responding to the pen, she may need a different antibiotic to help her. I second the banamine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.

Banamine- Get a 1 cc syringe, if possible makes it easier to break it down. Give about 1/10 cc IM

Prayers sent for the little one.


----------

